# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Σταθεροποιητης τασης SAMLEX CVR-300 δεν αναβει

## Papas00zas

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Πριν από λιγες μέρες μου έφεραν αυτον τον σταθεροποιητή να τον δω. Ο ιδοκτητης μου ειπε ότι δεν αναβε καθόλου οποτε τον ανοιξα να δω. 
Πρώτη εκπληξη....το ρελε καρβουνιασμενο(αλλά μου φανηκε περίεργο το γεγονος οτι η ασφάλεια στην εισοδο ηταν ΟΚ). Κι όταν λέμε καρβουνιασμενο η επαφή στην πλακέτα είναι. Επίσης αν του δωσω ρεύμα στο πηνίο αισθανομαι στο χερι μια μικρή κινηση αλλά οι επαφές δεν κλείνουν, ένεκα που έχει ενα εξόγκωμα μπροστά. 
Με ενα πρόχειρο έλεγχο βρήκα πλην του ρελε και ενα τρανζίστορ με διακοπή το οποίο όμως δεν μπορω να βρω με τίποτα.... τα στοιχεια του ειναι 1402E PH 6 7 το οποίο μάλλον είναι διπολικό αλλα δεν ειμαι σίγουρος. 
Μαζί ψάχνω και το ρελέ το οποίο αν υπάρχει κατι αντιστοιχο εχει καλως. Τα στοιχεία του είναι:
 VRA2-5A 
DC6V 
VIVA 
Εαν εχω καταλάβει καλά είναι ρελέ με πηνίο εξαβολτο και δυνατότητα επαφών μέχρι 5 αμπέρ. Το περίεργο είναι ότιεχει 5 επαφές αλλά με μετρηση σε ψηφιακό ωμόμετρο(αναλογικο για την ωρα δεν εχω διαθεσιμο) δεν βλέπω καμία σύνδεση μεταξύ της μεσαιας-η εν λόγω επαφή βρίσκεται μεταξύ των άκρων του πηνίου-και κάποιας άλλης επαφής οπότε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποια είναι η σύνδεση της. 
Φωτογραφίες για την ώρα δεν μπορώ να βάλω. Θα βάλω όμως ή το βράδυ ή αύριο.

----------


## FILMAN

Πρέπει να περιμένουμε τις φωτο.

----------


## Papas00zas

Καλησπερα. Τελικά ελέω προβλήματος στο pc αργησα αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο. Έχουμε και λέμε: 
Το ρελέ όπως το έβγαλα-φαίνεται καθαρά το κάψιμο: 
P8170812.jpg P8170821.jpg 
Το τρανζίστορ με τα ακαταλαβίστικα στοιχεια(όσο και να έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι) :
P8170815.jpg
Όπου σημειωτέον στην πλακέτα γράφεται ως διπολικό.
Και εδώ η πλακέτα του σταθεροποιητή:
P8170817.jpgP8170818.jpgP8170819.jpg
Συνεχίζεται διότι δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω 4 φωτο μαζί.

----------


## Papas00zas

Εδω η τελευταία φωτό με την πλακέτα(δυστυχώς δεν μπορεσα να βγάλω το τυπωμενο):
P8170820.jpg
Και εδώ οι συνδεσεις των ζητούμενων εξαρτημάτων: 
8170817 edit.jpg Αναλυτικα στο ρελε τα πόδια ειναι 1-2 πηνιο 4-5 κινητες επαφες ενώ η 3-που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς κανει-πάει σε αντίσταση. Δεν μπορω να βγαλω όμως το τυπωμενο διότι είναι στερεωμένο με περτσίνια...αν υπάρχει κάποια μη καταστρεπτική μέθοδος αποπερτσινώματος να τη βγάλω έχει καλως. Οι δυο τρύπες κοντά στο τρανζίστορ είναι απο πυκνωτή που ελεγχθηκε.

----------


## chipakos-original

Το τρανζίστορ είναι ένα απλό NPN 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-PHILIPS...IAAOSwPcVVuddf
μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα BC327 κι όσο για το καμένο ρελέ υπάρχει σε αφθονία. Είναι τόσο γνωστή η διάταξη των ποδιών που δεν θα συναντήσεις πρόβλημα στην ανεύρεσή του.

----------


## georgis

> Το τρανζίστορ είναι ένα απλό NPN 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-PHILIPS...IAAOSwPcVVuddf
> μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα BC327 κι όσο για το καμένο ρελέ υπάρχει σε αφθονία. Είναι τόσο γνωστή η διάταξη των ποδιών που δεν θα συναντήσεις πρόβλημα στην ανεύρεσή του.




ακριβως αυτα απλα πραγματα.τα πριτσινια με ενα τρυπανι φαε το κεφαλι και θα φυγουν.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το τρανζίστορ είναι ένα απλό NPN 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-PHILIPS...IAAOSwPcVVuddf
> μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα BC327 κι όσο για το καμένο ρελέ υπάρχει σε αφθονία. Είναι τόσο γνωστή η διάταξη των ποδιών που δεν θα συναντήσεις πρόβλημα στην ανεύρεσή του.


Να'σαι καλά....2 βδομαδες τον εχω και άκρη δεν έβγαλα....έψαχνα το τρανζίστορ τόσο καιρό αλλά μάταια 6 ακόμη ιδια έχει....το ρελε τωρα δεν ξερω πως το ζητάω καθότι δεν εχω ξαναδεί ρελέ ανάλογο(διότι οκ ειναι με πηνίο 6 βολτ και ρεύμα 5 αμπερ αν το βρήκα σωστα).....και μου έκανε εντύπωση που η μεσαια επαφή στο πηνίο δεν συνδέεται πουθενά. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τύπος πάντως....




> ακριβως αυτα απλα πραγματα.τα πριτσινια με ενα τρυπανι φαε το κεφαλι και θα φυγουν.


Μόνον έτσι λες; Θα το κανω. Μετά να βάλω βίδες ή να κοιτάξω να βάλω τα ίδια; Χωράει,αν και στα στηρίγματα του τυπωμένου φωλιάζουν τα πριτσίνια....οπότε για αυτό σκεφτηκα μήπως βγαίνουν αλλιώς για να δειτε και το κύκλωμα.
Να και δυο καλες φωτο απο την πλακέτα του P8180822.jpg P8180823.jpg

----------


## georgis

δεν φαινεται καλα.αν χωραει βαλε βιδες.λιγο αρπα κολα κατασκευη το βλεπω.

----------


## Papas00zas

Να σου πω κι εμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο άρπα-κόλλα κατασκευή. Αυριο θα βάλω κι άλλες

----------


## Papas00zas

Σίγουρα κανει το BC 327???? Μου το δίνει ως PNP τρανζίστορ, ενω χρειάζεται NPN. Τι μπορώ να βάλω στη θεση του;
Βλέπω επίσης ότι δίνουν διαφορους διψήφιους κωδικούς....πχ το 327-16 το δινει PNP ενω το 327-25 NPN....για δειτε.... εκτος αν κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα....
http://www.futurlec.com/Transistors/BC327.shtml 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15Pcs-TO-92-...3D400418893168

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σίγουρα κανει το BC 327???? Μου το δίνει ως PNP τρανζίστορ, ενω χρειάζεται NPN. Τι μπορώ να βάλω στη θεση του;
> Βλέπω επίσης ότι δίνουν διαφορους διψήφιους κωδικούς....πχ το 327-16 το δινει PNP ενω το 327-25 NPN....για δειτε.... εκτος αν κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα....
> http://www.futurlec.com/Transistors/BC327.shtml 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15Pcs-TO-92-...3D400418893168


Γράψε λάθος και Sorry. BC337 είναι το σωστό. Μην σε απασχολεί τι γράφει μετά από την παύλα διότι εδώ το τρανζίστορ συνδέεται σαν απλός διακόπτης οπότε ένα ταπεινό τρανζίστορ χρειάζεται, απλά για να ενεργοποιήσει το πηνίο του ρελέ. Για το άλλο που είπες ότι δεν συνδέει πουθενά την κοινή επαφή του ρελέ (θέση 3) εγώ βλέπω μία νησίδα εκεί που είναι η κοινή επαφή του ρελέ και κάπου πηγαίνει. Δεν έχει κάτι συνδεμένο η νησίδα αυτή??

----------


## nyannaco

Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις οποιοδήποτε από τα BC546 / BC547 / BC548 / BC549, όποιο βρεις μπροστά σου.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Γράψε λάθος και Sorry. BC337 είναι το σωστό. Μην σε απασχολεί τι γράφει μετά από την παύλα διότι εδώ το τρανζίστορ συνδέεται σαν απλός διακόπτης οπότε ένα ταπεινό τρανζίστορ χρειάζεται, απλά για να ενεργοποιήσει το πηνίο του ρελέ. Για το άλλο που είπες ότι δεν συνδέει πουθενά την κοινή επαφή του ρελέ (θέση 3) εγώ βλέπω μία νησίδα εκεί που είναι η κοινή επαφή του ρελέ και κάπου πηγαίνει. Δεν έχει κάτι συνδεμένο η νησίδα αυτή??


Στην επαφή 3 παει σε αντίσταση-αύριο απόγευμα που θα εχω τρυπάνι θα σπασω τα πριτσίνια να βγει τπ τυπωμένο. Η αντίσταση αυτή κάνει πτωση ταση διόδου η οποία προέερχεται απο άλλη αντίσταση και αυτή με τη σειρά της συνδέεται στο ποτενσιόμετρο RLA ADJ το οποίο συνδέεται στο ενα ποδι της και παιρνει ρεύμα από τον μετασχηματιστή. Στο post 4  παιρνει ρεύμα απο την επαφή τέρμα δεξιά. Η σειρα ειναι: Μ/Σ-ποτενσιόμετρο-αριστερό πόδι-αντίσταση 10kΩ-δόδος-αντίσταση 220 kΩ-επαφή 3 του ρελέ.




> Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις οποιοδήποτε από τα BC546 / BC547 / BC548 / BC549, όποιο βρεις μπροστά σου.


Να σου πω το σκέφτηκα να βάλω αυτά,αλλά δεν ημουν σίγουρος. Βλέπω όμως ότι στο ρεύμα συλλέκτη αντεχουν το μισό. (0,1 Α αντί 0,2) λογικά ομως δεν θα εχω πρόβλημα....δεν νομιζω να τραβάει τοσο ρεύμα

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε BC337 που αντέχει 300mA. Το BC327 δεν σου κάνει γιατί είναι ΡΝΡ. Όλα τα BC327 είναι ΡΝΡ άσχετα αν γράφουν στο τέλος -16 ή -25, διότι αυτά είναι διαφορετικές κατηγορίες ενίσχυσης και όχι NPN τρανζίστορ.
Το ρελέ έχει το πηνίο του μεταξύ των ποδιών 1 και 2 ενώ το 3 είναι το κοινό της μεταγωγικής επαφής και συνδέεται μια με το 4 και μια με το 5 ανάλογα με το αν το πηνίο του ρελέ τροφοδοτείται ή όχι.

----------

Papas00zas (02-09-16)

----------

